# Maybe tip for fussy eaters



## haggis (Feb 18, 2016)

My Misty has changed from a greedy little pup to a little fuss butt over her food but I am finding ways to get her to eat. One thing I have found out by accident. I have been giving her a small bully stick to chew on in the evening for about 30 mins and it gives her a raving appetite for her last meal. Scarfs down the lot!! Maybe it will work for someone else. (I do trim off the sticks when they get soft so she doesn't get filled up on them but she still loves chewing on them)


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I totally understand... I have to 'prime' Kody too.... I hand feed him a few little tidbits and then he goes to eat the rest of it.... sooooo spoiled....lol
He doesnt like the chew much on bully sticks but maybe I can find something similiar to try... thanks for the idea!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

That's a great idea. I never thought of that. I'll be trying it soon.


----------



## haggis (Feb 18, 2016)

yes it's worked like a charm every night so far. Must get the digestive juices going or something


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

I've had to eat (pretend) Archies food before he eats it, otherwise he won't eat.


----------



## keyboardcowgirl (Apr 18, 2016)

Maybe it's just my chi but I found out by pure accident that adding coconut oil to her food makes her love her food and scoff it down. She was a very fussy eater and I recently switched her to primal freeze and ziwipeak but she didn't like it that much until I added coconut oil into her food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

